#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Database and Content >  >  What is the difference between a web server and a database?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

Basically,a server is a software that runs continuously and responds to requests by client.
On the other hand database is a structured set of data held in a computer.



Can you guys list down the difference between a web server and a database?

----------


## Wondergirl

> Hello Friends,
> 
> Basically,a server is a software that runs continuously and responds to requests by client.
> On the other hand database is a structured set of data held in a computer.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you guys list down the difference between a web server and a database?


Hi Bhavya , 

Here is major different between WEB server and database server.

*WEB server 
*Primarily respond to HTTP/HTTPS requests .

*Data base server 
*Use Protocols ODBC, JDBC, etc.

----------

